# Beetroot juice



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I usually take the off season (trainer time) to experiment with different supplements and diet changes, so it doesn't affect the road season (still a couple months off for me).

The latest fad I've been hearing about is beetroot juice, a supposed wonder food that will shave a good chunk off of your TT times. The articles about the study got my interest up, so this morning I decided to give it a shot before my trainer session. Organic is better than processed, right?

Just like in the study, I was going to consume 500ml of beetroot juice 1 hour before my workout. I took a couple sips from the bottle, and could already tell it was not going to be fun. I transferred the remainder to a glass, took a gulp (about 100ml), and then had a series of unpleasant, violent reactions. I've had flu symptoms that were less forceful. My body not only said no, but hell no. I always hated beets as a kid, and there may be a reason for that.

An hour later, after I recovered, I got on the bike for my workout. 1 hour, with 5x1min VO2max intervals. The warmup felt fine, and I kicked into the first interval. 30 seconds in, the power started dropping off rapidly. I finished the minute, recovered for 5 minutes, then started the 2nd. Power was down almost 100W, but I could hold it and had a little kick at the end. I tried to recover from that, but didn't have the energy. I spun really easy for another 5 minutes, then tried to finish out at an endurance pace. After 10 minutes, I started feeling sick again, and pulled the plug.

And this is why I experiment in the off-season.


----------



## MonkeyClaw (Feb 3, 2012)

Yuck, sounds nasty! You realize all of the good supplements are illegal, right? You're pretty much experimenting with rumors and false marketing.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, this one was from a published university study, on a "real food" and the performance effect. From the article (snipped for brevity):

"Research by the University of Exeter, published in the journal Medicine and Science in Sports and Exercise, has shown drinking the juice enables competitive-level cyclists to cut down the time it takes to ride a given distance... 

...For the study, nine club-level competitive male cyclists were asked to compete in time trials over 4km (2.5 mile) and 16.1km (10 mile). All the riders were asked to do each time trial twice. Each time they drank half a litre of beetroot juice beforehand. On one occasion they had normal beetroot juice, on the other occasion -- unbeknown to the triallists -- the beetroot juice had a key ingredient, nitrate, removed.

...On average, riders were 11 seconds (2.8%) quicker over the 4km distance and 45 seconds (2.7%) faster over the 16.1km distance."

My experience and reaction to beetroot juice is by no means scientific or indicative of the results that someone else will get. My body rejected it soundly, which means I will be looking elsewhere. YMMV. Snake oil? I don't think so. Allen Lim seems pretty sold on it, among a lot of other authorities in the endurance sports world. Just not something that works for me.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I've always drank the juice I get from boiling beets. didn't know it was a fad and I never expected it would help cycling. just didn't see any reason to dump nutrition down the sink. Never noticed any impact on performance one way or the other.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

This piques my interest because I always liked beets, but never specifically tried beetroot juice. I'll have to give it a try and see if I find it palatable and if it does anything for me.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

MonkeyClaw said:


> Yuck, sounds nasty! You realize all of the good supplements are illegal, right? You're pretty much experimenting with rumors and false marketing.


Maybe not rumors or false marketing. I participated in a beetroot juice study last year - done at big university (McMaster University in Canada) by unbiased researchers best I could tell. Small sample size (10 or 12 - can't remember exactly - hafta pull out the study), but there was a measuarble improvement in performance (I think the average improvement was 6W on a 10km TT done on computrainer). Study was double blind - neither researcher nor athlete knew whether the athlete was taking beetroot juice or placebo (they tasted exactly the same - and disgusting at that).

The research was recently published - I will find the details (on my other computer) if anyone is interested.

Joe


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

Alaska Mike said:


> -- the beetroot juice had a key ingredient, nitrate, removed.
> 
> ...On average, riders were 11 seconds (2.8%) quicker over the 4km distance and 45 seconds (2.7%) faster over the 16.1km distance."
> 
> .


I am pretty sure they have not measured blood flow yet during the exercise bout (which is the theoretical mechanism of action) for the benefits of nitrates during exercise. They may be acting as a NO (nitric oxide) donor which would increase vasodilation to the exercising tissues.

I have to look into the literature on this a bit more.

And some things that are ergogenic mechanistically do not 'work' for everyone due to other negative effects.

For example:

Sodium bicarb is a well know buffer, but most can't tolerate the dose needed and literally either puke or **** themselves.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

You need a control and a monkey wrench food as well.

Try normal diet next week.

The second week, all Mc'Donalds...no salads allowed.

Your report is due in three weeks.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Control?*



Alaska Mike said:


> Well, this one was from a published university study, on a "real food" and the performance effect. From the article (snipped for brevity):
> 
> "Research by the University of Exeter, published in the journal Medicine and Science in Sports and Exercise, has shown drinking the juice enables competitive-level cyclists to cut down the time it takes to ride a given distance...
> 
> ...


Key question about the control: Did it contain similar calories and electrolytes? It is unfortunately common in these studies to find that the drink which allowed you to go farther/faster actually contained more calories (e.g. protein + carb drink compared to carb only drink, with both drinks containing the same amount of carbs and therefore the protein + carb drink containing more calories). The studies dont sort it out but the improvement in performance could be from the extra calories rather than from the composition of the drink. 

I have not looked up the study - just asking.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Haven't you seen this?

VIDEO: Making beet juice with Allen Lim, co-author of ‘The Feed Zone Cookbook: Fast and Flavorful Food for Athletes’


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Just read an article on Lim where he pretty much said trying to figure out all of the complex interactions in real food is just about impossible. You can pop this pill or that pill, but usually real food with the same nutrients is more effective, which is why beetroot juice interested me.

I have foods I really can't stand, but this was the first time I had a violent reaction to one. My palate is pretty much ruined from decades of processed foods, and I live in a place where fresh vegetables have all of the flavor of cardboard. Still, I'm trying...


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

looigi said:


> This piques my interest because I always liked beets, but never specifically tried beetroot juice. I'll have to give it a try and see if I find it palatable and if it does anything for me.


I wouldn't say it's 'good' as in something you'd enjoy chugging for a thirst quencher but I'm pretty sure you'll find it palatable especially if you like beets. It's fine. I always drink it quite cold though. Carrying it on a bike in the summer could be a different story. I've never added any sugar but that would probably improve the taste.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Another note is that I was using a commercially-produced version, in this case one from Biotta. The Exeter study used a commercially-produced version as well. If you have a juicer, it would likely be much cheaper to produce your own for a test. It was $8 a 750ml bottle for the Biotta beetroot juice locally. Since I've spent more on supplements before, and saw this as an experiment, I didn't have a problem spending the money. On a long-term basis, I would have likely made my own.

Refreshing? Not so much.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

MonkeyClaw said:


> Yuck, sounds nasty! You realize all of the good supplements are illegal, right? You're pretty much experimenting with rumors and false marketing.


Actually there is sufficient evidence (about 10-12 studies via PubMed on nitrate supplementation and athletic performance) to suggest beetroot juice supplementation has _potential _ergogenic properties and is worth exploring further in research.

The fact the OP did not have much success could be down to a number of factors, but being ill to start with and suffering some form of gastric reaction is never a good way to assess the efficacy of anything to do with athletic performance.


----------



## MonkeyClaw (Feb 3, 2012)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> Actually there is sufficient evidence (about 10-12 studies via PubMed on nitrate supplementation and athletic performance) to suggest beetroot juice supplementation has _potential _ergogenic properties and is worth exploring further in research.
> 
> The fact the OP did not have much success could be down to a number of factors, but being ill to start with and suffering some form of gastric reaction is never a good way to assess the efficacy of anything to do with athletic performance.


Interesting stuff! Looks more like something for a taper protocol than as a normal part of the diet, at least the way I read the studies. Even I, a noted skeptic, may have to try a sip of the BR juice to see if I can stand the taste. I'm surprised the 'sports nutrition' companies aren't all over this?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> Actually there is sufficient evidence (about 10-12 studies via PubMed on nitrate supplementation and athletic performance) to suggest beetroot juice supplementation has _potential _ergogenic properties and is worth exploring further in research.
> 
> The fact the OP did not have much success could be down to a number of factors, but being ill to start with and suffering some form of gastric reaction is never a good way to assess the efficacy of anything to do with athletic performance.


Exactly my point. The research suggests it's worth exploring, and while I did not have a good experience it does not mean that the substance does not work. It didn't stay in my body long enough to have an effect, other than the negative one from expelling it. No long-term effects from my experience have been noted, and a lot of people out there actually enjoy it and find benefits. It is touted to have several positive effects on your overall health, other than the performance boost. 

We're not talking about a pharmaceutical product created exclusively by one company, but a product that can come from a variety of sources (including home-made). Any time I hear about a natural food or drink that can have a positive effect, I feel like it's worth exploring. Better than popping a pill.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

i love the beet root juice...I never looked into the health factors until the OP post. been juicing it as a post bike/run drink mixed with other veggies and fruit.

I freak out sometimes when I forget I drank more of it and it turned my stool reddish.....


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

MonkeyClaw said:


> Interesting stuff! Looks more like something for a taper protocol than as a normal part of the diet, at least the way I read the studies. Even I, a noted skeptic, may have to try a sip of the BR juice to see if I can stand the taste. I'm surprised the 'sports nutrition' companies aren't all over this?


I believe that one is providing such a product. I can't recall off top of my head. ZipFit, or ZipVit or something like that. Swiss I think.

Beetroot juice isn't always easy to find, but some supermarkets sell it. It's not cheap.

It certainly turns your pee a bright shade of pink/red/purple!


----------



## crawl4uball (Mar 7, 2012)

minimal effect


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Mix it with some apple juice and shake. That helps with the taste. Also, it does lower your blood pressure pretty effectively.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Zipp0 said:


> Mix it with some apple juice and shake. That helps with the taste. Also, it does lower your blood pressure pretty effectively.


I tried one that was pre-mixed with apple. Tasted quite OK, didn't mind it at all.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

crawl4uball said:


> minimal effect


Average of six watts across all the athletes in the study I participated in. Minimal for sure, but I'll take 6 free watts any race day you want to give them to me.

Joe


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

my recipe is 10 ounces beet juice with a 4 ounces of apple and 1 of lime. this dramatically improves the flavor experience.


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

I am a regular consumer of Borscht. Does that count? To be scientific I should go for a ride as usual time myself. Then a couple of day later eat a couple of bowls of my wifes Borscht and then take the same ride and get my time. That sounds about right....


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

BillyWayne said:


> I am a regular consumer of Borscht. Does that count? To be scientific I should go for a ride as usual time myself. Then a couple of day later eat a couple of bowls of my wifes Borscht and then take the same ride and get my time. That sounds about right....


that should be spelled as 'borsch' without 'T' in both languages, Russian and Ukrainian.

Does boiled beetroot count? The beetroot itself tastes quite sweet when it's bioled and the juice is tasty too. Another tasty thing is 'vinegret' which in English is russian salad. A lot of boiled beetroot is used there.


----------

